# First Community Tank of My Own



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

So, I started my own community tank about a year ago, my dad used to have tanks going when I was younger and always encouraged me to get into the hobby, I had a few setups of my own when I was around 10 years old, both were 10 gallons, one containing a school of Neon Tetra, the other containing Mollys, my stock died off and it was years before I decided to get into fish again, I started back with some betta, and eventually saved up some money and bought an older 35 Gallon tank and started stocking it.

So this is what I have going so far, It's not fully planted yet and theres still a few more things I'd like to do with it, but for now I'm gonna let things be. I apologize for the bad image quality, I'm still trying to figure out the settings on my camera  I also happened to take these pictures just before the tank needed to be cleaned so it's a little dirty looking.



















Currently residing in it are:

Aprox. 11 Guppies
2 Black Mollys and thier Fry
2 Sunburst Wag Platys
1 Algae Eater named Skittles
4 Neon Tetra

Unfortunatly I could only get 4 Neon Tetra during my last visit to town, when I was younger you could buy Tetra in schools, now they charge you for each Tetra, and the price is insane. The stores in my area charge $3.50 per Tetra, luckily I was able to find this awesome little store in the next town over from mine that sold them for signifigantly less, so I just had to snatch up a few, so I took the four youngest healthiest looking ones they had. They were very pale at the store, the red band they typically had was almost none existant on them when I saw them in the store and they immediatly brightened up as soon as I released them into my setup, which was a nice confidence booster  

I'm also considering getting some swords if I happen to find any good looking ones, unfortunatly it's really hard to find nice solid color fish in my area anymore, I'd love to find some nice solid reds so if I do I might grab a pair of them too.


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful tetras! Is that other red fish a platy? Looks like it. Your pictures are quite dark, so if it was a swordtail, I couldn't see the caudal fin extension. I see you're going for a red, blue, black theme. Stunning!

-- someonefishy


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks 

Ya, they are platys, I do plan on adding some swords, but so far I haven't seen any that I liked the looks of so I've been holding off for the right ones 

I apologize for the bad image quality, I'm still trying to figure out what settings on my camera are best for Aquarium shots. I'll post some more soon.


----------

